# What kind of apples do you use for apple pie?



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

Apples are now being picked locally from our orchards, and they are just wonderful this year!! We like Gala apples for eating, and of course love apple pie. My grandmother likes to use Fuji apples in her pie. I was wondering what kinds of apples do you use? Are there specific apples that are better than others just for apple pie? I would love to have your input.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I generally use a combination of apples for pie. Granny smith and McIntosh are must-haves, then fuji, or some other sweet apple for balance. :lips:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I like golden delicious for apple pie. They're my go to apple.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I generally use granny smiths but am not averse to trying a new kind of apple (I think I've used Fujis before) as long as it bakes up relatively firmly.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

No Idea what kind of apples we grow. 4 different ones were started 150 years ago, growing against a wall and over the years they've grown sidey-ways and blended into each other and produced 2 big trees with what you could call a no name hybrid batch of apples. Using a mix of the above make the most fab apple pie. You never know what you're gonna get


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Egremont Russets in apple pie.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

My wife and I picked apples this afternoon for pies - macintosh, macouns, 20 ouncers and galas. Granny Smiths aren't ready here yet.


Willie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Gravenstein because there is a Gravenstein tree in my back yard. I don't make the pies, just give lots of apples to my friends and get some pies or slices in return. It's a nice trade because I can sample several different pie recipes every fall.

If I were to bake the pies myself, or buy apples, I might try some other types.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I made an apple pie once. It's surely not my forte. If I ever make one again, I'll make sure to peel the apples first :look:

I usually follow a recipe at least the first time I try something, but for this I didn't.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Had my first disasterous apple pie, but dinner guests were heaping on well meant compliments.

I decided to try Barefoot contessas recipe and used a large piece of rolled out short crust piled high with raw apples liberally doused with sugar and cinnamon. The edges of the pastry were simply brought up to make a semblance of a pie and cooked off.

I ended up with a puddle of scrummy juice on the bottom and slightly dried up apples on the top... I wasn't happy, but a huge dose of double cream hid the worst of it.

I'll stick to par cooking the apples with sugar and draining off the juice as usual. As far as I'm concerned, if it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## amuse_bouche (Sep 16, 2008)

Rome apples!


----------

